# L0veshr00ms72 Update # 2



## L0veshr00mz72

My video wouldn't upload, so you'll have to check it out here. Let me know what you think LOL


----------



## Guest

Best Gomer Pyle I've ever heard..


----------



## guff76

L0veshr00mz72 said:


> My video wouldn't upload, so you'll have to check it out here. Let me know what you think LOL


Why do you teach to use a plastic sack? The spores can not release through a plastic sack.


----------



## engalwood

Lmfao found a nice mess up that way yesterday l0veshr00mz72. Have a new spot I can hunt. First time there and I think we did great. No one has "been" there for quite some time.


----------



## austin

L0veshr00mz72 said:


> My video wouldn't upload, so you'll have to check it out here. Let me know what you think LOL


What do you mean your video wouldn't upload? I'm seeing it.


----------

